# Other hobbies besides bottles?



## dapperandy (Sep 3, 2011)

Just wanted to say hey, new to the forum and stuff. What hobbies do you have beside bottle collecting I am interested to know.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 3, 2011)

*RE: Best way to ship glass bottles?*

Hey Dapper,
 I have had great luck with the USPS. I wrap the bottles in multiple layers of bubble and foam wrap so that the bottle is completely protected inside the box (and cannot rattle around). I never charge any handling fees - but some people do. Luckily, we get lots of packages where I work and I just re-use the packing material that we are discarding. Best of luck . . .


----------



## LtlBtl (Sep 3, 2011)

*RE: Best way to ship glass bottles?*

Depending on your volume of selling, sourcing boxes can be as easy buying alot, going to local retail stores and asking for their stuff that is heading to recycling bin. Once in a while, its ok to do. Bring them cookies or something if if you do it once a week. if you are a PITA and are hounding,  then go buy them. 
  I find most of the Ebay boxes to not work very well. The Med flat rate is a nice size but is often an overcharge to what calculated shipping would be.
 Anything under 13oz w/packaging can go 1st class. Anything over 1lb, I use calculated. 
 As far a wrapping, depends on what kind of bottle. I will use 3/16ths bubble wrap, a layer of newpaper over that. A unrolled paper towel tube will be wrapped around that and then usually 3/8 bubble wrap lining box. use paper to fill in gaps. Watch contact points if any and buffer those.
 i utulize a lot of grocery packaging- frozen pizza boxes are great for layering in large flat rate. Tea boxes are good for little meds. 
 Box inside box is a method reserved for more delicate items.
 Proper boxes are super important to me. if I am going sell quart milks then i know I need 12 X 8 X 6, which will also fit most 12oz sodas in 2s well. Singles, I like 10 x 6 X 6. Proper boxes equal less packing materials + safer shipping. 
 Spend an extra few minutes when you package-it is better than refunding due to cutting corners.
 I started shipping(live tropical fish!) 20 years ago. Bottles are much easier.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 3, 2011)

*RE: Best way to ship glass bottles?*

Ah... The ol' bait and switch []

 I ship bottles through USPS... First Class mail for small bottles, which costs $2.70 or something, and Priority Mail for larger bottles, which I think costs $5.50 or so.

 As for other hobbies, I don't suppose I have any... Does researching the history of bottles count? [] Is listening to music a hobby? Bottles ideally take up so much of my time, I really can't do anything else... Good or bad thing? You decide []


----------



## LtlBtl (Sep 3, 2011)

*RE: Best way to ship glass bottles?*

Depending on what shipping method you are using on Ebay listing, you can't add cost of delivery confirmation without a handling fee. If you pay postage online, dc is free. At store, it costs .70 Without a handling fee, you may be paying that. Shipping without DC is something i never do domestically. DC, in my, opinion is part of handling fee/shipping cost .


----------



## carobran (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: Best way to ship glass bottles?*

i fish,squirrel hunt,metal detect,and collect coins(although the fishing,coins,and metal detecting has been put on hold a little since i started collecting[])


----------



## JohnN (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: Best way to ship glass bottles?*

Well, I like to go down to the local airport and watch the planes, use my backhoe, lately I've been remodeling the bathroom, and I guess that is about it. -John


----------



## rockbot (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: Best way to ship glass bottles?*

How come there is two different posts under the same one? or is it just me...?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2011)

You and me both Tony,

 I think Bob took a wrong turn and rerouted traffic...


----------



## swizzle (Sep 4, 2011)

I like to metal detect on occasion, go fishing, swimming, camping, backpacking, a little photography, geocaching, going to the local Wally World and stare at gurlies until they feel uncomfortable, play scratch and sniff with my wife and go to garage sales. I also like to play those late night games with the wife. You know the games. Lets see there's Guess what I ate today, Name that breeze, Peg in the hole, among others. I really never got into bottle digging much at all. I just walk around until I find a spot to dig worms and the bottles just get in my way. I think some of them are pretty though and bring them home but I do practice a lot of catch and release for the future of bottle digging. Some day those Ketchup's will be rare and valuable. Oh and I like to sit in my shed for hours wearing a tin foil helmet while talking about digging alien bottle dumps with the Mexicans. You know just all standard normal stuff. Why what do you do for hobbies?


----------



## kwalker (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm a student pilot over at my local airport working on getting my private pilot's license then eventually my commercial certification. I also love kayaking and running my heart out at track. Speaking of which I guess I oughta get out there now and get a run in...


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello dapperandy;  Well when it comes to collecting, I have a very wide range of interest.
 Old blocks of glass became an interest when I was about 7 years old.  I had been helping my Mom make a rock garden; and we went to some friends of my parents - they told me I could play in the yard.  So I did, and when I came to the woman's rock garden I saw a lot of chunks of different colored glass.  I ran into the house to get my Mom to come and see their rock garden.  
 The man worked at "Corning Glass' and had brought these pieces of glass.home from there.  When we left he gave me a box and put four pieces of glass in it.  I brought them home for my Mom's rock garden - and I still have them.

 We collected rocks and mineral stones from all over North America, i.e. (all four of our family).  We had shelves and book cases for each of our personal best stones.  I put some in our fire place stones when we built it and have long wall back of the house with stones on top of that wall.

 I started collecting antiques at auctions and sales, picking them up and then selling them to my Uncle who had an antique shop.  I learned the values and tried to pick up things I knew he would pay me for.  One time I bought a three kerosene light chandelier at an auction for $ 5.00.  I carried it home for nine miles - and when my Dad saw it - he said they would not have it hung in our house. So when I bought the house from my Mom, I added couple rooms and hung the chandelier over out eating table;.

 I have a big collection of old toys.  My Dad's McCormick cast iron tractor and plow and cast iron thrashing machine.  I have my Grandfather's old cast iron train.  I also have my first toy, a cast iron Hubley race car.  Old cars, trucks, wagons, banks etc. etc.
 I have collected eleven old boats.  At one time I had nine MG automobiles (TC, TD and MGA's)

 I have concentrated on glass since my retirement - and studied how old glass items were made before 1900.  Specializing in studies of how they were made and the marks on the bottles that are anomalies from the making process.
 That is enough prattle I guess.  Enjoy the glass collecting the most.   RED Matthews


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a tendency to collect "too much junk." []   Surely I'm not the ONLY person on this forum to confess that, right?  I collect insulators; bottles from Rochester, NY; insulator go-withs like advertising ashtrays or Bell Telephone or Western Union advertising; telegraph and telephone company signs.  I also like researching history of all this stuff.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 4, 2011)

I collect a ton o stuff. Bottles, books, coins, knives, diecast cars, pottery just to name a few. I like to fiddle with big cars too.[]


----------



## LC (Sep 4, 2011)

There are without question many packrats out there , and I have been one myself for years [/align]      My first love is old bottles , still is .[/align]     Then I got hooked on toys , I have my Dad's small toys he played with as a little fellow , then cast iron trains, then gas and oil memorabilia , then knives , Hull Pottery , then vintage metal lunch boxes , still have around 120 of them in boxes , and everything else that might catch my eye . Like Red , I went to auctions for years, and never knew what I might pick up from time to time . I need to unload the lunchboxes and half the other things as I have no place to display them . I am adding a picture of my favorite toy , she is called Comical Carla . She is a wind up . When you wind her up , her body wiggles back and forth , her arms flail , and her eyes bug in and out , cracks me up every time I wind it up .[/align]I am also an avid woodworker , love working with wood .


----------



## accountantadam (Sep 4, 2011)

I like to go to auctions, flea markets, and yard sales, always looking for the next "deal". Outside of bottles, I collect corn grinders, anything from the C.S.Bell company, fiesta dinnerware, case knives, and anything local to my area. The auctioning and yard sales started as a hobby for my dad and I to spend time together on the weekends. What started as a hobby is now a part time job in the summer [].


----------



## LC (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello Dan , here are two of several Case knives as well as other knives  I have made , might bring you a laugh .


----------



## LC (Sep 4, 2011)

And another .


----------



## accountantadam (Sep 4, 2011)

LC - those are sweet! I especially like that toothpick


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 4, 2011)

Very cool LC! What are the handles and blades made of?


----------



## PrivyCheese (Sep 4, 2011)

This is an interesting thread.....I think sometime ago it was discussed. Bottles being my first love I like to do things that are creative. I have refinished some furniture. I too go to flea markets, antique auctions and yard sales. I too am a cerified pack rat. It isnt like what you see on the "hoarding" shows on TV. But I have every single toy my son has ever owned ( he is 24). I have a house full of antiques...(furntiure, advertiseing signs, coca cola, Disneyana etc) 

   When the show Ace of Cakes came out I thought it would be pretty cool to do something like that, so I went and took classes. So now I make cakes. Not professionally. Just another way to express my creativity. I also was a football coach for 17 yrs. Here is a picture of one of the cakes I made....


----------



## carobran (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: Best way to ship glass bottles?*



> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> i fish,squirrel hunt,metal detect,and collect coins(although the fishing,coins,and metal detecting has been put on hold a little since i started collecting[])


 ,and i like photography[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> This is an interesting thread.....I think sometime ago it was discussed. Bottles being my first love I like to do things that are creative. I have refinished some furniture. I too go to flea markets, antique auctions and yard sales. I too am a cerified pack rat. It isnt like what you see on the "hoarding" shows on TV. But I have every single toy my son has ever owned ( he is 24). I have a house full of antiques...(furntiure, advertiseing signs, coca cola, Disneyana etc)
> 
> When the show Ace of Cakes came out I thought it would be pretty cool to do something like that, so I went and took classes. So now I make cakes. Not professionally. Just another way to express my creativity. I also was a football coach for 17 yrs. Here is a picture of one of the cakes I made....


 
 You make cakes? would have never guessed it [] not that its a bad thing just would have never guessed it.I was thinking more on the lines of hit man [8D]
   Good lookin cake


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't see anything unusual about it.. probably happens every day.. a feller goes digging a privy, comes home and while he's in the kitchen rinsing off the takes, he whips up a triple layer cake with columns.. quite efficient if you ask me.. []


----------



## swizzle (Sep 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> This is an interesting thread.....I think sometime ago it was discussed. Bottles being my first love I like to do things that are creative. I have refinished some furniture. I too go to flea markets, antique auctions and yard sales. I too am a cerified pack rat. It isnt like what you see on the "hoarding" shows on TV. But I have every single toy my son has ever owned ( he is 24). I have a house full of antiques...(furntiure, advertiseing signs, coca cola, Disneyana etc)
> 
> When the show Ace of Cakes came out I thought it would be pretty cool to do something like that, so I went and took classes. So now I make cakes. Not professionally. Just another way to express my creativity. I also was a football coach for 17 yrs. Here is a picture of one of the cakes I made....


 
 Ahhhh yes....Some delicious and tasty Privy Cheese Cake. Takes mud pies to a whole new level. Do you use real midnight soil or the imitation kind out of the box? [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 4, 2011)

I hunt,fish,write digging story's "when I have something to write about" [] mess with computers here and there.
     But mostly my mind is on digging bottles these days.If i am not digging them, I'm trying to get permissions to dig them.


 When I was younger,I used to shoot the bow at 3D tournaments,refinish furniture,and dig bottles [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

Besides collecting bottles, which is pretty much my #1 hobby.. well, I scare people with the evil eye, get in the way of vehicular transport, import feral hogs from Russia, and burn plastic in the parking lot.. I also collect cicada shells, I have an army 12,000 strong of them hanging on my walls.. to whoever says our parents had it better than we will have, I say PAH! [8D]


----------



## swizzle (Sep 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Besides collecting bottles, which is pretty much my #1 hobby.. well, I scare people with the evil eye, get in the way of vehicular transport, import feral hogs from Russia, and burn plastic in the parking lot.. I also collect cicada shells, I have an army 12,000 strong of them hanging on my walls.. to whoever says our parents had it better than we will have, I say PAH! [8D]


  [][][][][]


----------



## glass man (Sep 4, 2011)

I collect record albums mainky from the 60s and early 70s...have over 3000...really don't know for sure..stopped counting lomg ago!!JAMIE


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 4, 2011)

I collect records too(5000+) and I metal detect too ,then theres antiques and collectable collecting and deer/bear hunting.


----------



## Blackglass (Sep 4, 2011)

Besides bottles collecting, I also collect antique Hotwheels, Matchbox, and other diecast toy cars, old advertising , trade cards, promotional almanacs, magazines and newspapers, coins, books, mineral specimens, and anything old and cool looking in general. I swim, cycle, and hike for my exercise and recreation. I am also an avid musician. I play classical and jazz clarinet, and I also compose piano music. I now am very much into photography as well. Because I'm 17 I also play a lot of videogames, as of now my little brother is nagging me to get off this site and play a game with him.


----------



## mr2real (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been collecting arrowheads for the past year. Me and a buddy of mine stumbled across an ancient midden and that is when I started. Since then I've found well over a hundred whole arrowhead with no damage, and all were found in the same midden. Over all I've seen 2-3 hundred arrowhead found within a circle no larger than 40ft in diameter.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> I collect a ton o stuff. Bottles, books, coins, knives, diecast cars, pottery just to name a few. I like to fiddle with big cars too.[]


 
 I had a RT like that 69?   I remember  i traded it for a ----  well i cant say what I traded it for in was in the 80s []


----------



## LC (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello Kelly, the handles are just white pine and the blade is hand worked on a belt sander out of oak . I have made just the one big one , and about eight or ten various styles of the ones with handles just a little over two and a half feet long . I have a pattern made up for a Case folding hunter with handles that measure a little over five feet in length , but I do not know if I am ever going to attempt to follow through making it . I also made a Keen Kutter straight razor with handles around three and a half feet long . I question my own sanity every time I look at them . Have sold a few of them to local knife collectors , they seem to really go for them .


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 5, 2011)

Beyond bottles and computers:






 Every chance I get, I'm on the road....which lately is just to work.[]

 It's gone through a few changes since this pic was taken.  Added a touring seat for my wife, added a luggage rack on the back for a previous g/f, removed the lower tool pouch on the bottom  front and put on the tall sissy bar on the back.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, I started out collecting bottle caps as a kid.  I had over 6,000 of them at one time, and they took up so little space!  I saved the better caps, but they are all modern and not worth much.
 Right now I collect wheat pennies and pretty much any antique pieces from RI related to bottles or local businesses.


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm into a lot of things. Bottles (of course), especially early and rare locals, coins and bullion, antique furniture, any local historical items and architectural antiques are a few that I can think of.

 My wife collects antique books, pens/inkwells, photographs, paper items and glass hats. It's fun to find things for her, and it's cool to never have to go antique shopping by myself.  ~Jim


----------



## PrivyCheese (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments......LOL

   Rick, I know I get that a lot....LOL Most people who dont know me would never guess....LOL I think there is a part of me that does it for just "shock" value as much as anything else. It is pretty funny at times, I am as hetro as they come (not that there is anything wrong with being on the other team)  but even my girlfreind just looks at me with a strange look....I dont eat much candy or any other sweets. But let it come out of the oven and I am all over it. My cakes taste as good as they look. Some people make cakes to look good. I am all about how they taste. In my cake class there were two men....the teacher (man) said it was the first time in 15 plus years he had two men in the same class. 

   Swizzle...LOL Sometimes I make it from scratch privycheese and sometimes I make it from privycheese out of the box. Most commercial bakey's use boxed privycheese....like everything else it comes down to time and money. To make enough icing to do a cake like that would take hours. I buy it by the five gallon buckets. LOL of course when I cant find a privy full....lol


  cyber, It s funny....I got the same reaction at our bottle club. We have a different themed program each month. one month it is " what other hobby do you have" same as this thread. I recieved the same response as I got here. I was the president at the time and heard the same thing...." I would have never guessed that about you"....LOL. Like it was some dark secret....It was like.....WOW!!!! never saw that comming....it was actually pretty funny. 

   One day I am going to do a cake in the shape of a historical flask....Of course it will have to be a Baltimore flask. Maybe that peacock blue "corn for the world" flask....if I ever do I will post a picture.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 5, 2011)

> But mostly my mind is on digging bottles these days.If i am not digging them, I'm trying to get permissions to dig them.


 
 BINGO!!![]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Sep 6, 2011)

Some of my other hobbies besides bottles are

 .Fishing
 .Swimming
 .Coin collecting
 .Old Matchbox car collection
 .Beachcolbing
 .All sorts of random antiques
 .Exploring
 .Realestate
 .Finding out the history of roads,towns.
 .and finally my 3 cats and chinchilla


----------



## ktbi (Sep 6, 2011)

I've collected bottles or other glass for 40+ years with varying intensity.  Other hobbies I've been in and out of depending on where I was stationed in the Navy. Collected Antique Clocks for awhile and still have a dozen or so around. Seashells, and diving, were a passion for 5 years when I was on little islands on the Pacific. Still golfing - with a lot of room for improvement. I was stationed about 30 miles from St Andrews in Scotland for four years, so got to play there frequently. I've been into computers and programming ever since my first Apple IIE, and making a decent living at it. Family has always been my #1 priority and is something I actively promote.  Tracing family roots falls into that category too....Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> I collect records too(5000+) and I metal detect too ,then theres antiques and collectable collecting and deer/bear hunting.


 
 I collect record albums mainky from the 60s and early 70s...have over  3000...really don't know for sure..stopped counting lomg ago!!JAMIE                                             			 			 								 			 			 


 Do we have a record collecting dual ??? Come on! throw some disks  [8D]


----------



## swizzle (Sep 6, 2011)

If I could find a whole record collection cheap enough I'd buy a few boxes of shells and take a day off from digging. [8D]


----------



## LC (Sep 6, 2011)

Had a box of over four hundred 45s in my auction a few years back like new , still in their original sleeves swiz , the whole box went for a measely fifteen bucks . You could have blasted away for a good couple of hours with them .Wish you could have been here !


----------



## swizzle (Sep 6, 2011)

Man that would have been a blast with the ruger 10/22. Just to drag out the fun for a while. [][][]


----------



## LC (Sep 6, 2011)

Had I known I had been blessed with a buying crowd from hell that day , I would have set them back and blasted the devil out of them myself ...............


----------



## suzanne (Sep 7, 2011)

I like to wear women's underwear.


----------

